# Remotezugriff



## JDietrich (22. Oktober 2004)

Servus Zusammen,

ich habe einen Root-Windows-Server und möchte mehreren Usern den Remotezugriff ermöglichen. Wie ich die einzelnen User anlege, habe ich herausgefunden.

Mein Problem ist, dass sich immer nur ein User auf dem Server per Remotedesktopverbindung anmelden kann. Ich weis jedoch, dass es möglich ist mehreren Usern gleichzeitig den Zugriff zu ermöglichen.

Kann mir jemand helfen dieses Problem zu lösen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

MfG

Jörg Dietrich


----------



## samragga (22. Oktober 2004)

sers,

bin gerade etwas faul 
alles was du wissen solltest findest du unter

http://www.xp-tipps-tricks.de/page-132.html


----------



## JDietrich (23. Oktober 2004)

Servus,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich habe es wie in der Anleitung beschrieben gemacht und es funktioniert auch.
Sobald sich jedoch ein dritter anmelden möchte, geht es nicht mehr.

Kann man die anzahl gleichzeitiger Anmeldungen auch erhöhen!?

Vielen Dank im voraus.

MfG

Jörg


----------

